
Lenovo’s first eGPU enclosure and a ‘gaming laptop’ to go with it - doener
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/5/21048593/lenovo-legion-y740s-laptop-booststation-egpu-release-date-features-price-ces-2020
======
gaspoweredcat
looks fairly nice but i dont think ill be upgrading my aorus gaming box even
though i would kind of like an ethernet port on it as i still havent got round
to getting the dongle for my X1

